# I started a killer klowns website/ mask prop collecting to



## Robocop (Sep 24, 2008)

I started a killer klowns website/ mask prop collecting to


Hi guys, as some of you know I'm a huge killer klowns from outer space fan. I started a webpage devoted to the film. Theres a good size message board area (which also includes halloween mask collecting and a movie forum) Theres also some really cool videos and a ton of pics including collections behind the scenes stuff.

Come on over and say hey.

Thanks 
Killer Klowns Planet - Home


----------



## Robocop (Sep 24, 2008)

Bumpity bump bump.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

AWESOME !!! LOVE dem Killer klowns from outerspace !!!!!! I'm there, Thanx !


----------

